# Ipod Classic - réinitialisation



## psug (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous. 

Je viens vers vous car, je rencontre un problème avec mon ipod classic, 160go.
Je dispose de celui-ci depuis maintenant 4/5 ans, et cela fait 2 ans environ que je ne l'ai plus alimenté. J'ai changé d'ordinateur entre temps. L'Ipod déconne un peu des fois et me fait des choses bizarre avec ma bibliothèque (mélange d'album d'artiste and co). 

Donc J'aimerais lui donner une seconde jeunesse en le réinitialisant pour que celui ci soit vide comme à son acquisition, afin le re-remplir avec ma nouvelle bibliothèque Itunes bien plus grande. (et en profiter pour dégager tout les films MP4 afin de le consacrer à la musique)

Seulement ça peut paraître con, mais je n'arrive pas à le réinitialiser que ce soit avec les combinaisons de bouton ou par l'Ipod lui même.

Je me suis même tâter à prendre un nouveau en magasin quand j'ai su qu'apple arrêter la production, mais financièrement je vais attendre un peu ou étudier les alternatives. 

Voilà merci d'avance.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (24 Octobre 2014)

Comme tu n'a pas précisé si tu l'a déjà fait tu a tenté une restauration du logiciel de l'ipod ? Il suffit de passer par Itunes lorsque celui-ci et branché, d'aller dans son menu et de cliquer "restaurer l'ipod".

Bien entendu, tu le retrouvera en configuration "usine" avec toute ta musique perdue, mais je crois que c'est l'effet recherché non ?


----------

